# Mid-America Responds to the Crisis



## Poimen (May 17, 2007)

DOCTRINAL TESTIMONY REGARDING RECENT ERRORS


----------



## BobVigneault (May 21, 2007)

There is a very active 'give and take' going on here on Pastor Doug Wison's site regarding the MARS response.

It's a very lengthy thread primarily between Pastor Wilson and Dr. Alan Strange. One thing the thread offers is a illustration of the FV defense tactic: In order to hold your ground you shift the ground. As the FV proponents and Wilson defenders pile on you see this 'ground shifting' technique masterfully performed. Other than Pastor Wilson's initial accusation that MARS is guilty of lying, both Wilson and Strange conduct themselves as Christian gentlemen.


----------



## CDM (May 21, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Other than Pastor Wilson's initial accusation the MARS is guilty of lying, both Wilson and Strange conduct themselves as Christian gentlemen.



I'm not defending Wilson here, don't be alarmed, FV is heresy. I'm just wondering is accusing someone of lying unbecoming of a Christian gentlemen?


----------



## BobVigneault (May 21, 2007)

mangum said:


> I'm not defending Wilson here, don't be alarmed, FV is heresy. I'm just wondering is accusing someone of lying unbecoming of a Christian gentlemen?



Not if it's true, not if it can be substantiated.


----------



## panta dokimazete (May 21, 2007)

But also tell the truth in love...tone matters.


----------



## tewilder (May 21, 2007)

The discussion on Wilson's blog is very much worth reading through, if only to understand the mentality of the FV. They are claiming to be victims, under attack by the other side (which they don't have a good way of characterizing yet--the attempt to call their opponents Southern Presbyterians clearly doesn't work against MARS). But it is interesting to see the denunciations coming out of these "victims", such as James Jordan's characterization of Reformed orthodoxy as "pagan". 

I don't think the idea of the FV as something "moderate" is not going to survive the current blog exhibitions.


----------



## panta dokimazete (May 21, 2007)

50 pages?


----------



## Poimen (May 21, 2007)

tewilder said:


> The discussion on Wilson's blog is very much worth reading through, if only to understand the mentality of the FV. They are claiming to be victims, under attack by the other side (which they don't have a good way of characterizing yet--the attempt to call their opponents Southern Presbyterians clearly doesn't work against MARS). But it is interesting to see the denunciations coming out of these "victims", such as James Jordan's characterization of Reformed orthodoxy as "pagan".
> 
> I don't think the idea of the FV as something "moderate" is not going to survive the current blog exhibitions.



Yes; I have observed this time and time again. Not just on the blogosphere but also in my own personal life as a pastor and a Christian who opposed the FV in an ecclesiastical setting. 

Any time you substantially criticize them from the confessions and the scripture they will either accuse you of libel, slander etc. or go and lick their wounds (in public no less) so that all can see how mean you have been to them. 

However the 'good news', as I see it, is that the FV men and their supporters must now resort to vociferous name calling and angry swipes at their opponents and, as you mentioned, avoid the issues altogether *because* the Reformed world/community is coming to a consensus that the FV is really an attack on the scriptures teaching as summarized in our confessions. 

Mr. Miller's 'prophesy' is no less true in our day than it was in his.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 21, 2007)

I like that quote! Looks like time to change my sig line.


----------

